# Very handy workbench accessory



## GarageWoodworks (Jun 30, 2012)

I never cared for planing stops. The resistance is at the front and can result in your work 'pivoting' during planing.

Try a few cams that you can make in ten fifteen minutes or less. The cams pinch your work from the sides toward the back and results in almost no chance of 'pivoting'.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

$22.50 plus shipping ? 
I just watched the video and couldn't believe how much the "clamped" board he was working on was jumping around , and he is using two of the stops.
Not saying this device is at fault , just an observation : )


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I've not had any problems with the board jumping around on me, whether clamped on the opposite end or not. I've only got one of the stops. Not sure what he was doing wrong.

Rich


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm assuming "operator error".....: )


----------



## RichTes (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you safer with something wood or plastic? This looks like metal.
Rich


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Good review, thanks.

If it were me, though, I would probably just opt to make my own.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

It is made of aluminum I believe. If you were to hit it with your plane, you'd ding the blade. It's very short though, less than 1/4". If you needed to plane something really thin, you could shim the board with something I suppose.

I did make my own and managed to crack it, so something sturdier like this made sense to me. I also have 2 different patterns of dog holes. If I made my own, I'd either have to make it adjustable, and most likely less sturdy, or make more than 1. I'm running out of room as it is.

Rich


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Seems like a good old fashion bench hook would do the same thing ?


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

A bench hook does the same sort of thing, but at least with my workbench layout, this provides support for planing much longer pieces than a bench hook wood, unless I made a very long bench hook. The one I have is around a foot deep, so that's about how long a piece it will support.

Rich


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

I fail to see any 'operator error' in the LV video.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

The board he's planing isn't really jumping around. It's moving a little when he brings the plane off the board for the next pass. It's not clamped; it's held between 2 of these stops forming a kind of "L" shape. Some movement should be expected in that case. I only have 1 stop, so I never use this configuration.

Rich


----------

